# Where can I buy leopard tortoise in California?



## ilikefunstuff (Jul 9, 2020)

I live in the Bay Area in California. I would like to know where I can get one of these tortoises. I am new to this website so sorry if you guys have a specific page for this kind of stuff.


----------



## G-stars (Jul 9, 2020)

There are a few breeders on here that I would recommend. Can’t go wrong with @Tom or Will @Kapidolo Farms . Not sure if either of them have any hatchlings at the moment.


----------



## method89 (Jul 9, 2020)

@Gijoux may have some


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2020)

I only have the SouthAfrican leopards and no babies will be hatching until winter time.

Most of the care info you find for this species is wrong and out-dated. Here is the correct care info:





The Best Way To Raise A Sulcata, Leopard, Or Star Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. Babies hatch during the...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Gijoux (Jul 10, 2020)

ilikefunstuff said:


> I live in the Bay Area in California. I would like to know where I can get one of these tortoises. I am new to this website so sorry if you guys have a specific page for this kind of stuff.


Are you looking for a baby Leopard Tortoise?


----------



## ilikefunstuff (Jul 10, 2020)

Not now, but in the future. I want one that's like a few months old. I also haven't prepped the enclosure yet due to the current circumstances.


----------



## Gijoux (Jul 10, 2020)

ilikefunstuff said:


> Not now, but in the future. I want one that's like a few months old.


Thats a perfect age. I have 15 babies that will be reaching 8 weeks throughout the month of August. I start selling them at 8 weeks and they have been selling fast.


----------



## ilikefunstuff (Jul 10, 2020)

Man I wish I could buy one, but I haven't prepped the enclosure yet. Because of Covid, I can't go out to buy supplies. I don't wanna kill the turtle. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 10, 2020)

I frankly get a little confused by the names here, the name on some other platform, and the name I might call you in person.

'Garden View Tortoises' on Facebook is Karen Bramwell - good animals
@Gijoux here on TFO are good animals, she and I shared a booth in Anaheim.
Lisa Carson has good leopards, PM me for her phone.
I have but one that is still a little to small to ship.
There are many.
@Tom has leos too, but I think he posted they have not hatched yet.



G-stars said:


> There are a few breeders on here that I would recommend. Can’t go wrong with @Tom or Will @Kapidolo Farms . Not sure if either of them have any hatchlings at the moment.


----------

